# Intel i3 CPU M 350  @ 2.27GHz  and make.conf



## holo (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,

On my new laptop, I want compile my kernel.   I do not find the processor I3 M 350 in the sample of the make.conf. What is the best CPUTYPE? I need to choose to compile it.  

My configuration :

FreeBSD 8.2 (AMD64)
My dmesg about the processor :


```
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz (2261.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x20652  Family = 6  Model = 25  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x98e3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
```
Thanks for your help and have a good day.


----------



## da1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't worry about it, just leave it blank. FreeBSD is tuned fine enough and setting CPUTYPE and other stuff in make.conf is no longer needed.


----------



## holo (May 2, 2011)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for your help

I will do it without CPUTYPE?


Bye


----------

